# Wanted: Farm for rent/rent-to-own/owner-finance in Virginia



## holliehmstd (Apr 26, 2012)

We are looking for a farm to rent, rent-to-own, or purchase through owner financing. If a property is for rent, we are looking for long-term rental (we need to be there for the next 5/10 years at least). We are looking for a property with open acerage with some wooded acreage (5 acres or more total), possibly fenced pasture or areas, with outbuildings or the ability to build. We are looking to have livestock and pets and a large garden. Would prefer Hanover, King William, Lousia, Goochland, Powhatan, Amelia, but will look at anything up to an hour outside of Richmond or between Richmond and Charlottesville. Can be a traditional house or manufactured home. 3 bedroom, 1 bathroom at least. Needs to be structurally sound with no major plumbling, electrical, heating/cooling issues. A wood stove/wood-burning fireplace would be great. We are looking to spend no more than $800/month in housing. 

We would like to move Feb/March of 2014.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Hi!
Google Earth for the following and see if it has any attraction 818 Mapleton Drive, Callands, VA The parcel has a pond and various species of non merchantable trees. There is power to the site and the frontage is on a paved road.

I am not associated with the sale and have no interest. I buy timberland and I went to see the property last month. The owner lives in NC and is selling for health reasons. The price is low for Virginia land. There is 54.46 acres and the tax value is assessed at $82,200 and has $58,500 deferred as forest land. The taxes owed yearly to the county would be low. The owner is asking the $82,200 but IMO would be willing to work with a buyer as he is motivated


----------

